# Foreman 500 gr install help



## white0311 (Nov 2, 2011)

So I'm pulling the motor on my 500 to make it easier to work on. I'm getting a %35 gr and %15.5 gr from gotmuddy. I've found good instructions on how to install the secondary gr, but can't find a good write up about the 11 and older 500 removal of the clutch basket and primary gear or installing the gr. I've searched and found one about 12 and newer is it the same?


----------



## JeremysForeman500 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes its the same. No need to pull the motor. Stand the bike straight up on the back rack. Way easier less work just did my got muddy 35% couple months ago

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

Hit me up with any questions


----------



## white0311 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks bud.


----------

